# Cool things to do with my girlfriend in London



## Old Gammy Leg (Mar 14, 2006)

I'd be really grateful for any recommendations for cool or interesting places to go in London with my girlfriend.

- Good galleries / photography exhibitions

- Weird little festival-type things (not really music festivals tho)

- Just generally interesting or unusual places, rather than the usual things like cinema and restaurants.

Thanks!


----------



## paolo (Mar 14, 2006)

Tell us more...Do you live in London (I assume not?)... How long are you staying... Do you have money or need budget/free stuff?


----------



## Augustus (Mar 15, 2006)

If you're here on a Sunday, you can't beat the old market thing.  

My recommendation would be to go to Columbia Road flower market, then wander down to Brick Lane, get a salt-beef bagel or two, and go to the Old Truman Brewary, before finishing up at Spitalfields.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2006)

I like going to HMV virgin and forbidden planet. Then I might have a meal and go to the pub.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 15, 2006)

City of London airport to watch planes land,Hotel California "exotic" pub, North Woolwich free ferry to the south bank, then walk up to Greenwich and go back to the north bank along the foot tunnel that goes under teh thames.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 15, 2006)

Go on a jack the ripper tour in east london.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 15, 2006)

go round the national portrait gallery and the british museum. both stunning


----------



## wrysmile (Mar 15, 2006)

And the Tate modern - it's


----------



## Cadmus (Mar 15, 2006)

Take a romantic walk around clapham common on a friday night. explore the bushes.


----------



## pianistenvy (Mar 15, 2006)

john soane's museum, kingway, holborn area ---> there's a thread on here that mentions it


----------



## rennie (Mar 15, 2006)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> City of London airport to watch planes land,Hotel California "exotic" pub, North Woolwich free ferry to the south bank, then walk up to Greenwich and go back to the north bank along the foot tunnel that goes under teh thames.



great idea! best done when it's sunny!


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 15, 2006)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> great idea! best done when it's sunny!


just as a warning, this is the pub i meant: http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/17/17024/California/North_Woolwich
i went in by accident with my girlfriend doing the above walk, it made our day but might not be to everyone's taste.


----------



## lunatrick (Mar 17, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Go on a jack the ripper tour in east london.



I did this recently as an australian friend wanted to go....and despite my skepticness is was pretty good...


----------



## Old Gammy Leg (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions      Please keep them coming.



> Tell us more...Do you live in London (I assume not?)... How long are you staying... Do you have money or need budget/free stuff?



We live just outside London, so getting in is not a problem at all. Money not really a problem (within reason!), but obviously free/budget stuff is cool too.




> And the Tate modern



We had our second date there, the day we actually got together. The happiest day of my entire life     

These suggestions are all good and are much appreciated. But anything that's different from pubs, museums/galleries and restaurants would be best.

Thanks again!


----------



## Xanadu (Mar 17, 2006)

OGL, When you post on this thread, the front page summarizes:

Cool things to do with my...
Old Gammy Leg



edit:

Now it says:

Cool things to do with my...
Xanadu


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 17, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> OGL, When you post on this thread, the front page summarizes:
> 
> Cool things to do with my...
> Old Gammy Leg
> ...


Clearly a case of too much sun!


----------



## paolo (Mar 17, 2006)

Borough Market on Saturday.







Sitting on the deck at the back of the Tate-to-Tate express boat. Marvellous when they crank it up to full speed. 






Go to ExCeL on the DLR, then cross the Royal Victoria Dock






The over to Barrier Park - when the weather's better.


----------



## Descartes (Mar 18, 2006)

Rotten Row,  and look for the celebs, surprising who walks their dogs on a Sunday morning.

The London canals, by St John's Wood, little Venice, 

Buildings,  The Ark over at Hammersmith.. that is best seen from the Motorway, but a walk round is impressive.

How much time do you want to spend?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2006)

Take some sandwiches and eat them here;
http://www.urban75.org/london/postman.html


----------



## elliot (Mar 18, 2006)

aah yes, you need to do the london girlfriend walk. It goes:

picadilly > trafalgar square > london eye/thames > southbank walk to tate modern > tate modern: taking in the big turbine hall and the video of the clowns beating each other up on the 4th (?) floor > walk over the wobbly bridge > "oh look we're lost, let's walk this way" > walk thru fleetstreet to covent garden > watch street entertainment whilst trying not to get your bag nicked, then average food at inflated prices at one of the restaurants


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2006)

elliot said:
			
		

> aah yes, you need to do the london girlfriend walk. It goes:
> 
> picadilly > trafalgar square > london eye/thames > southbank walk to tate modern > tate modern: taking in the big turbine hall and the video of the clowns beating each other up on the 4th (?) floor > walk over the wobbly bridge > "oh look we're lost, let's walk this way" > walk thru fleetstreet to covent garden > watch street entertainment whilst trying not to get your bag nicked, then average food at inflated prices at one of the restaurants



Whoa! That is almost uncanny. The girlf and I spent our first weekend in London this weekend, walking this walk.


----------



## zenie (Mar 21, 2006)

paolo999 said:
			
		

> Borough Market on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet you give good dates


----------



## Old Gammy Leg (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks again everyone....


----------



## d-arke (Mar 23, 2006)

Some good advice being given. Being new to London I think I'll take some of that advice on board and hopefully when I find a girl who wants to go out, I might just suggest a few of these ideas


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 23, 2006)

These are spectacular ideas!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 23, 2006)

Visit The Church at Kentish Town. Very spiritual.   

http://www.thechurch.co.uk/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2006)

Touch her boobies. 






In London.


----------



## T & P (Mar 23, 2006)

Take her up the Arsenal.


----------



## omni (Mar 24, 2006)

Bingo!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2006)

wrysmile said:
			
		

> And the Tate modern - it's



yes it is

and the tate britain is pretty cool too, and that boat goes between the two


----------

